

Finding social media startups - start123

I run a social media news blog(http://fastgush.com) where I also cover social media startups.<p>I have been facing the difficulty of finding social media startups. Until now, I have looked at HN for new startups, but lately there have been very few of them in social media space.<p>So, If you are building/built/know an app or a site related to social media, please contact me at contact@fastgush.com.<p>Would love to hear from you..
======
sagacity
Clickable:

<http://fastgush.com>

~~~
start123
Thanks a lot for making it easy..

